# Modbus TCP Register auslesen



## Cloud01 (21 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich möchte von folgendem Produkt über die Modbus TCP, Datenpunkte auslesen 
- https://produktkatalog.kemper-olpe....enpunktliste-KHS-Modbus-TCP-IP_SDE_AIN_V1.pdf

Leider ohne erfolg, das Gerät kann ich anpingen, aus irgend einem Grund können die Register nicht ausgelesen werden, sieht jemand den Fehler?


----------



## JSEngineering (22 Dezember 2021)

Moin,

im Screenshot steht IP 172.16.xxx, im PDF steht IP 10.1.xxxx, sind also total unterschiedliche Netze.
Im Screenshot steht hinter "Health" die Diagnose "PingFail", weiter unten: Socket kann nicht geöffnet werden.
Also Du hast ein grundsätzliches netzwerktechnisches Problem, daß sich die beiden Geräte nicht unterhalten können, sofern die IPs beide stimmen.

Im PDF steht "Master". Du schreibst aber, Du möchtest "aus diesem Gerät auslesen": Hast Du das Gerät im Screenshot auch als Master in Betrieb? Zwei Master können sich nicht unterhalten. Eines von beiden muß Slave sein. Bedeutet, wenn das Gerät im PDF der Master ist, kann das Gerät im Screenshot nur Slave sein. Es kann dann keine Werte auslesen, sondern sich nur schicken lassen.

Vielleicht helfen Dir diese Informationen.
Ansonsten benötigen wir hier im Forum deutlich mehr Informationen von Dir...


----------



## Cloud01 (22 Dezember 2021)

Im Dokument wurde ist einfach die standard IP vermerkt, diese wurde angepasst auf die angegeben 172.16.xxxx. Ich kann das Gerät auch pingen, daher sollte es erreichbar sein.
Das Geräte das ich auslesen möchte ist der Master in seinem Verbund und bildet die Schnittstelle zum Modbus, gemäss Hersteller sollte ich dies so auslesen können.

Kennt evtll. jemand einen guten Modbus Test Client, wie es zum Beispiel auch beim OPC UA gibt?


----------



## JSEngineering (22 Dezember 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Kennt evtll. jemand einen guten Modbus Test Client, wie es zum Beispiel auch beim OPC UA gibt?








						ModBus Sensor + Loxone ModBus - Kommunikationsproblem
					

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe dass mir einer von euch hier vielleicht weiterhelfen kann. Ich habe ein Problem bei der Kommunikation eines CO2 Sensors mit unserer Loxone - über ModBus. Aktuell sieht es so aus als ob der Sensor-Hersteller das Problem bei Loxone sieht, und Loxone das Problem beim...




					www.sps-forum.de
				






Cloud01 schrieb:


> Ich kann das Gerät auch pingen, daher sollte es erreichbar sein.


Laut Diagnose im Screenshot sehen sich die Geräte aber nicht.


----------



## JSEngineering (22 Dezember 2021)

Kann es sein, daß Dein Gerät nicht die IP pingt, sondern versucht, über die Abfrage eines Holding Registers die Anwesenheit des Gegenübers festzustellen?
Allerdings wäre dann hier HReg 1 abgefragt, laut PDF ist das kleinste HReg aber 200.
Wäre ggf. noch einen Versuch wert.
Gib uns doch auch mal Auskunft, um welches Gerät es sich bei dem Screenshot handelt...


----------



## Cloud01 (22 Dezember 2021)

Beim Screenshot handelt es sich um ein Niagara Produkt (Emalytics von Phoenix)


----------



## JSEngineering (22 Dezember 2021)

(Informations-)Geiz ist geil! Echt...


----------



## Loefflfab (27 Februar 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Kemper KHS per Modbus angebunden. Theoretisch könnte ich sicher helfen. Verstehe aber das Problem nicht.


----------



## wollvieh (27 Februar 2022)

Gutes Tool zum testen :
http://www.freemodbus.com/download/index.html


----------



## Cloud01 (27 Februar 2022)

Das Problem ist einfach, wir können die Kemper Station an pingen, sprich die Station ist im richtigen Netzwerk.
Leider kann jedoch keine Modusverbindung hergestellt werden, die Verbidung bringt immer einen Ping Fehler.


----------



## Loefflfab (27 Februar 2022)

Was ist den an der anderen Seite [ KSH <-Modbus -> ? ]


----------



## Loefflfab (27 Februar 2022)

ups.. minus KSH plus KHS ;-)


----------



## Cloud01 (28 Februar 2022)

Ein Gebäudeleitsystem (Niagra)


----------



## jens_h (3 März 2022)

Ich hatte ebenfalls ein Problem beim lesen eines Gerätes durch Modbus-TCP
Ausser dem Eintrag der Modbus-Adresse in das MB_CLIENT >> Connect (Connect.ID)
musste ich die Modbus-Addrresse ebenfalls im Datenblock von MB_CLIENT in die Variable "MB_UNIT_ID" eintragen. (System blocks/Programm recources/Datablock von MB_Client)
Danach funktionierte es bei mir.


----------

